# Breathing Problems ~



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Due to the cold weather - I think our pup has come down with something nasty. She's having a shortness in breath when she gets overally excited (hacking cough, chest restricts, fever comes and goes)....She's eatting but not what she usually eats. No vomitting and no diarrhea ! We thought maybe its blockage or something, but she has not actual signs of it. She runs around fine and seems active, however we try to keep her in resting mode until we know whats up.

We aren't really sure what it is yet, but she has a vet appointment next Friday (was scheduled for a minor check up 2 weeks ago). Any idea what she could be experiencing? Can anyone recommend anything that may help hold her over until next week? 

I've been giving her 25mg of Bendryl (once a day) and this seems to keep the fever down.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Akasha said:


> Due to the cold weather - I think our pup has come down with something nasty. She's having a shortness in breath when she gets overally excited (hacking cough, chest restricts, fever comes and goes)....She's eatting but not what she usually eats. No vomitting and no diarrhea ! We thought maybe its blockage or something, but she has not actual signs of it. She runs around fine and seems active, however we try to keep her in resting mode until we know whats up.
> 
> We aren't really sure what it is yet, but she has a vet appointment next Friday (was scheduled for a minor check up 2 weeks ago). Any idea what she could be experiencing? Can anyone recommend anything that may help hold her over until next week?
> 
> I've been giving her 25mg of Bendryl (once a day) and this seems to keep the fever down.


Sounds to me to be Kennel Cough. A blockage the dog would fully stop eating exspecially a puppy. You really need to get that pup to a vet sooner then next friday. IMO


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

I've tried, my only opition would be the Emergency Room and that would break us completely. Its 1,000 $ for the check up and then everything is pretty over priced from there - 

It sucks because I just started school and the fees and books put us behind ! Grrrrr she had to get sick didn't she lol ? Sigh, we will have no choice but to figure something out !!


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

have you called a few vets? they have walk in's at some places. good luck and hope she is ok


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yeah call around and see if you can get in to another vet appointment. That sounds serious enough to be seen right away. I agree it could be kennel cough, good luck let us know what they say. 

I have had to drive 1 hour to get seen in another town because all the vets were booked in the small town I live in. Is that maybe an option?


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

We are trying to work something out - We are on the waiting list so if someone cancels then we can get in ASAP - She does seem to be a little bit better, obviously because she managed to fish out the entire bag of treats we had (sigh) - We have been keeping her hydrated and the vet said bendryl should be okay for minor relief !

If she's not better by Friday then our vet will give us a promise to pay slip - where the Emergency Room will charge us what we would pay at the vet's office.......I will keep you posted ~


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Akasha seems to be doing a little better ~ she hasn't been coughing as much, fever hasn't come back - I've been given some advice as to what to do and it seems to be working. The medicine I'm giving her now is making her a bit sleepy and all she wants to do is sleep in her crate or on the bed next to us. She's not eatting as much as we would like, but she's been drinking plenty of water. Her wheezing has stopped, and her coughing on excitement has settled down.

We will give it another day and see how she responds - If she starts the wheezing again I will just talk to our vet and have them write a promise to pay letter to the Emergency Room -


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

try a humidifier and get the puppy seen as soon as you can in case the dog needs AB's.


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Good News !! Akasha is doing so much better - we've been circulating air in and out of the house the last couple of days, making sure she's drinking plenty of water, and giving her something to break down the nasty bug inside. She hasn't coughed or hacked ALL DAY !!!!! Her fever is down and she's back to her normal self !!!! Running around in circles, playing tug and just being her sweet playful self !!!! We are so relieved and thank you for all your support.

We managed to get her into the vet Friday for a minor check up (just to make sure she's okay) and well she is scheduled for a visit just because ! Besides she hasn't recieved a rabies shot yet, and she needs one before she restarts her training in April !!!!! :woof:


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

GREAT NEWS ... 
Was the VET ok with what I helped you with? 

Glad she is doing good .. and have a blast training


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

yeah the vet said that was very good !


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Akasha said:


> Good News !! Akasha is doing so much better - we've been circulating air in and out of the house the last couple of days, making sure she's drinking plenty of water, and giving her something to break down the nasty bug inside. She hasn't coughed or hacked ALL DAY !!!!! Her fever is down and she's back to her normal self !!!! Running around in circles, playing tug and just being her sweet playful self !!!! We are so relieved and thank you for all your support.
> 
> We managed to get her into the vet Friday for a minor check up (just to make sure she's okay) and well she is scheduled for a visit just because ! Besides she hasn't recieved a rabies shot yet, and she needs one before she restarts her training in April !!!!! :woof:


Glad to her she is doing better what did you give her something from the vet as in meds?


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Cough Syrup and Tablets

a generic brand and some cold decongestant

(((Please understand I gave her the advice on what to use for the dog and its coughing. I also gave her dosages. Please Please do not just go out and purchase items w/o knowing what your dogs has. I actually spoke with her on the phone regarding the dogs problems .. Thank you Deb "Nutrition Mod")))


----------

